# Horsey girl around Greenwich CT - Westchester NY



## misshorsey (Mar 12, 2015)

Hola everyone! I am a female early 20's, grew up in New England with thoroughbreds and Shetland ponies before attending college, plus internships in Manhattan.
My new job is bring me to Westchester NY/Greenwich CT area and I am looking for an immediate, small place to rent. Hopefully on a farm so I can help with grooming in early mornings and on weekends. I am very good with all animals and I have great references.
I am also very good with dogs, cats and other pets even birds. I miss having animals around!!
Feel free to PM me. Cheers


----------



## kfstaff (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi,
I'd love to talk to you. I just posted a job listing thread here. The farm is kelseyfarm.com, and we need weekend show help as well as p/t help during the week. My cell is 917 660 2647.
Thanks!
Kelsey


----------

